# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ảnh đẹp du lịch >  Hồ nước màu hồng tuyệt đẹp ở Senegal

## pystravel

Khi mới nhìn ảnh chắc chắn bạn không tin vào mắt mình nhưng đây là một địa điểm có thật. Hồ Retba nằm trên bán đảo Vert của Senegal (ở điểm cực tây châu Phi) có màu hồng đẹp mắt, được tạo nên từ các loại vi sinh vật và khoáng chất trong nước.

Đây là những vi sinh vật vô hại tạo nên màu hồng độc đáo của hồ


Hồ này cũng nổi tiếng với lượng muối rất cao, giống như biển Chết, giúp mọi người có thể nổi dễ dàng dù không biết bơi. Theo Bogoboo, hồ Retba cung cấp lượng muối lớn và mang lại việc làm cho những người dân địa phương. Phụ nữ dành 14 tiếng mỗi ngày trên hồ để làm muối. Trung bình 1 lít nước cho khoảng 380 gram muối.













Hồ có lượng muối lớn nên  người dễ dàng nổi trên mặt nước


---
Thông tin về những địa điểm thú vị - Chia sẻ kinh nghiệm du lịch - Thông tin khuyến mãi và những chuyến đi miễn phí
http://pystravel.com

----------

